# ladue reservoir



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

never fished ladue befor. not during ice or summer. was curious if anyone had any info on the place. and if anyone ice fishs there. if so hows the ice right now


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

It's been a pretty decent panfishing lake the past couple seasons through the ice. Mainly been getting decent Gills, but the occasional "keeper" Crappie or Perch has came through the hole too. Easiest access is found by the old boathouse ramp and off Valley Rd. Try to find at least 8' of water and start fishing, with all this snow it's pretty easy to follow trails to see where others have been fishing. Ice has been good for a while, at least 6-8" just about eveywhere.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

the ice is good right now. I was out there yesterday. The bite was very slow fished from 12:30-4:30 and got around 10 fish. I did have something huge break me off.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Catches of gills have been good the last couple of weeks. Nice gills in the 6"-7" range. The active bite is taking place during the last hour or so of daylight. A few of the guys are filling up their buckets, while others are saying they're catching a couple dozen or so.... mostly in the 14-18ft depth range.

Most guys are fishing off Valley Road. (The boathouse & old road bed havent produced much towards filling the buckets this year).

Walleye & crappie catches continue to be very sporadic.


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Go 2 skeet fellow sparkie!!!( why mess with 6-7" ers , skeet = 10+in.rs, ) Thats if u hit it right, just like anywhere else, its the 90+10 thing...Ha,Ha call me...


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

spent all day at skeet on friday the 20th out off the cemetary and didnt catch a thing. had my camera down saw a ton of perch nothing would comitt


----------



## gator bait (Jan 26, 2010)

fishing has been real good ive taken a 100 or so keepers this past week 7-9 incheres:F


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Good reports for gills continue on Ladue. Walleyes and crappies have been scarce, but a 6 lb Walleye was caught off the old road bed 1000 yds out from the boathouse this past weekend.

Decent gills in size & numbers continue to be caught off Valley Road and East of the St Rt 44 Boathlaunch/Parking Lot. Gills are running under 7"


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

Where are folks going onto the lake off of Valley Rd?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Instead of going straight towards the launch ramps, turn left onto Valley Rd. and go down about 1/4 mile or so and look for the access spots, they're not real hard to find. People are just pulling off to the side of the road and dragging right onto the ice.


----------

